# colour please help!



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

So I got this mouse, and it might have been exchanged with a mice for another person.

the one she needs to get is burmese, mine is either c^ch/c^e or c^ch/c

I think I see points on the mice I got, and that must mean it is the burmese (and not really my mouse)? What do you say?

do you see the points as well?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Gosh, this is a hard one!!! I do see a darkness on the ends of the ears and on the nose, going up between the eyes. Hard to see if it's your camera, shadows, or actual points!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I think it is there irl too, but it is just as hard to tell then if it is just the light or what it is :shock:


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

What does the other gal's mouse look like? Does she know of the potential mistake?


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

yes of course she does 

I asked her to upload a picture, but she didnt have time. I will go to her tonight and we will have a look. She lives close by.

I have been looking and looking and I am 99% sure that I see points, and as mine doesnt have the c^h gene, then i figure that I have the wrong one.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

this is the other one. We traded today, as we agreed that this one isn't burmese, but the one I started out with is.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

As i told Sofie the first one you showed is the one from me to her - i can tell by looking at the ears


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, I did figure that out. But it wasnt me who misplaced them :lol: 
At least it is ok now, but I kind of miss your mouse, she was very sweet! (but the ones I've got are cute too  )


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Anne said:


> Yes, I did figure that out. But it wasnt me who misplaced them :lol:
> At least it is ok now, but I kind of miss your mouse, she was very sweet! (but the ones I've got are cute too  )


I know - Pia wrote to me some time ago and was very confused about them :lol:


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I know, poor her. But at least it turned out well


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

It sure did, and as long as everyone is happy with their mice, then everything is okay


----------

